# 8-30-13 got a limit.



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

went to the gulf last night for about 2 hrs and managed to get a limit!!! second time that i got a limit wading. nothing big just 13" to 17" fish but they were thick for their size.
the water was murky from the june grass and the wind and waves were a pain in the ars but there were some fish there.only walked about a mile to get my limit then just got out of the water and went back to the truck. i may go again tonight if the wind lays down.
got the pic


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Good job Cliff !!!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice mess there... cobe killer


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice job! That's a good mess for sure!


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT job, glade to see someones kiling em!!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

nice!! i gotta try that, i gigged a many frogs but no flatties!!


----------



## Flats Rat (Mar 29, 2011)

Nice mess right there. What kind of light set up do you use for wading the gulf side?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

That's a nice haul Cliff We will put a few of them to good use.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Damn good for 2 hours of gigging. Congrats !!

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

Flats Rat said:


> Nice mess right there. What kind of light set up do you use for wading the gulf side?


i use a dual head LED light that sealark(ron) makes,with a 7 amp hr sealed lead acid battery in a back pack and a stringer. love to walk in the gulf at night. there is soooooooo much life of all kinds to look at. even had a baby sturgen,about 2' long,come into my lights one night about a month ago.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Too cool. Congrats


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Cliff, got one double light made up ready to go. Heads here to make 4 more on one days notice. Also can make it in the single. PM me if interested. Ron.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Those lights are sweet Mr Sealark. I want one eventually. Looks like they would be great and easily modified for a kayak as well, as they are multiplying daily. Might be a good time to modify for a scotty rod holder setup lol. Just an idea.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

How deep were you wading


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> Those lights are sweet Mr Sealark. I want one eventually. Looks like they would be great and easily modified for a kayak as well, as they are multiplying daily. Might be a good time to modify for a scotty rod holder setup lol. Just an idea.


Fluke, I can make just the heads with bulb, wiring ready for 1" PVC pipe. I even have the 1" cap with a waterproof fitting for round electrical cord included.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

DMC said:


> How deep were you wading


DMC, i'm just wading thigh high. some of them were in 6"s of water but most were about 3" deep.to murky and ripply to go any deeper. i'm sure there were some i couldn't see.


----------



## DMC (Nov 28, 2010)

cobe killer said:


> DMC, i'm just wading thigh high. some of them were in 6"s of water but most were about 3" deep.to murky and ripply to go any deeper. i'm sure there were some i couldn't see.


 
Thanks for info I have been wanting to try that just haven't gone yet. I have been told that in nov and dec there are some big ones there.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

how much for the double light Sealark?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

spinfactor said:


> how much for the double light Sealark?


You have a PM.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

I purchased Sealark's Light yesterday and took it for a ride last night. These lights are far better than I imagined. 


cobe killer, how did you do last night? Any keepers?


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Ive purchased a lot of the these and they are one of the best, imo. Easy way to get out gigging on a whim.


----------



## LiLBlue (Sep 4, 2013)

Still have any of the lights for sale?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

LiLBlue said:


> Still have any of the lights for sale?


At this time all i have are spoken for. The last two are suppose to be picked up by Sunday. If not by Sunday two will be available Monday. Check back with me on Monday.


----------

